# Having sex with customers...



## Salthedriver

http://abcnews.go.com/US/uber-lyft-drivers-picking-hooking-customers-boast-whisper/story?id=24777078

*Uber, Lyft Drivers and Customers Kiss and Tell*

By RHEANA MURRAY
Jul 30, 2014







Justin Sullivan/Getty Images
A Lyft car drives next to a taxi on June 12, 2014 in San Francisco, California.more +

Uber and Lyft customers might be getting a bit more than a ride home from some of their drivers.

Users of the secret-sharing app Whisper are sharing purported tales of trysts with their civilian chauffeurs -- some saying they went so far as to have consensual sex with the driver they hired.

Others -- both drivers and customers -- just say they've been tempted to hook up with someone they met through the popular ride-sharing apps.

The stories are tantalizing but anonymous. Whisper officials told ABC News that they've vetted accounts of several people who said they have had sex with an Uber or Lyft driver, and of drivers who said they had sex with customers. And based on things such as geo-location of the posts and direct inquiries, they said they have no reason to believe the posts are bogus.

Whisper
Sample posts from the Whisper app from users who claim to be drivers for Uber and Lyft.more +

"These are legit whispers," said Slade Sohmer, head of news for Whisper.

Jennifer Mullin, a spokeswoman for Uber, said it is definitely against the company's policy for a driver to have sexual relations with a customer.

"Safety is our number one priority," Uber said in a statement. "We always follow up with allegations or complaints of misconduct and take them very seriously. We expect and require driver partners to act professionally while on the road, and hope that riders and drivers are prioritizing safety in their personal lives as well."

Uber drivers have been accused of sexual assaulting riders and even kidnapping a womanin one case in the past, and the company suspends drivers immediately after such allegations.

Lyft did not respond to ABC News' request for comment.

Begs the question...has anyone on here


----------



## grams777

Posted earlier at:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/f-ing-uber-and-lyft-drivers-is-apparently-a-thing.1373/


----------



## Salthedriver

Sorry!


----------



## Nitedriver

haaa..interesting...last Saturday the offer was to join "One cop two girls" ...hmmmmm...just kiddin...


----------



## Allaffair

Not sure if this story was a hot piece, but why is it über's business if two consenting adults engage in sex?? Even better if they are getting their cut of 20% of .20/minute. 

We are not employees, correct??

Sexual harassment is exactly that, and it is against the law in any situation.

Just saying


----------



## UberComic

The other night I had a female rider hint that her friend met her driver boyfriend on a Lyft ride. I had to tell her I was married. She was totally my type too.


----------



## u_no_me

Allaffair said:


> Even better if they are getting their cut of 20% of .20/minute.


If you don't turn off the meter out of common decency, then be aware there are prostitution laws.

Uber only wants to pimp your ride, not your sex life.


----------



## Allaffair

u_no_me said:


> If you don't turn off the meter out of common decency, than be aware there are prostitution laws.
> 
> Uber only wants to pimp your ride, not your sex life.


I bet! That would be something.


----------



## mp775

Well, we've already seen Uber kittens and Uber ice cream. Maybe we're onto something for the Las Vegas rollout...


----------



## u_no_me

In Chicago we get .24 per minute, I might have to put it in gear to get some mileage. Makes for interesting positions.


----------



## u_no_me

less 20%, of course.


----------



## Moofish

UberPimp?


----------



## Mimzy

I've been hit on by both men and women (intoxicated) - but always gently decline.

The real story I have is: the time I was driving two ladies and one of them went into great detail on how she hooked up with her last Lyft driver a few nights prior. She was the instigator and told him "he looked tired, and needed a massage." He eventually agreed and went inside with her. She was pissed because after the deed, he wouldn't give her his phone number and eventually told her he was dating someone. For vengeance, she low rated him and emailed Lyft about what an ass he was and that _he hit on her. _She said she received notice from Lyft that the driver had been deactivated. The two cackled and laughed about this and thought it has "just hilarious." Post which, tell said to me: "We'd never do that to you..." ..... More laughter.


----------



## grams777

Not a good idea.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/f-ing-uber-and-lyft-drivers-is-apparently-a-thing.1373/#post-11717


----------



## GearJammer

Just make sure you tell your partner they have to rate you prior (get your 5 star!) and that you will rate them after....


----------



## Roberto

Allaffair said:


> Not sure if this story was a hot piece, but why is it über's business if two consenting adults engage in sex?? Even better if they are getting their cut of 20% of .20/minute.
> 
> We are not employees, correct??
> 
> Sexual harassment is exactly that, and it is against the law in any situation.
> 
> Just saying


This all day. What do they care what consenting adults do? I used to work at a video store and a girl was renting obscure horror movies and we got to talking about them and she gave me her number and we dated for a bit. How is this any different? As long as the app is not on then I'm not employed by Uber and why does Uber have any say? Also regarding getting a complaint later, if a girl wants to be vindictive she could just as easily be if she hits on you and you rebuff her. She could just lie and say you were sexually harassing her.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Mimzy said:


> I've been hit on by both men and women (intoxicated) - but always gently decline.
> 
> The real story I have is: the time I was driving two ladies and one of them went into great detail on how she hooked up with her last Lyft driver a few nights prior. She was the instigator and told him "he looked tired, and needed a massage." He eventually agreed and went inside with her. She was pissed because after the deed, he wouldn't give her his phone number and eventually told her he was dating someone. For vengeance, she low rated him and emailed Lyft about what an ass he was and that _he hit on her. _She said she received notice from Lyft that the driver had been deactivated. The two cackled and laughed about this and thought it has "just hilarious." Post which, tell said to me: "We'd never do that to you..." ..... More laughter.


This story serves as a reason NOT to do it. It seems that Uber would rather take the passenger word first and can you. It also illustrates how inane the rating system can be, especially since its mostly anonymous. People are more likely to be jerks if they think its behind the wall of the internet and/or an app. Twitter is a great example of how vicious people can be when they feel anonymous. This Uber example is more of the same.


----------



## u_no_me

If you get married and have grandchildren together, then everyone will applaud BUT if there is a whiff of a complaint, then you rightfully get deactivated for your shitty judgment.. not unlike most work environments - though most rules usually involve coworkers.


----------



## LookyLou

Wow! If it wasn't for the great sex I wouldn't even do this job.


----------



## mp775

Oc_DriverX said:


> It seems that Uber would rather take the passenger word first and can you.


I think the press, the authorities, and the court of public opinion would probably take the rider's word first, too.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

It's an urban myth


----------



## u_no_me

mp775 said:


> I think the press, the authorities, and the court of public opinion would probably take the rider's word first, too.


Isn't that how it always works? But think of the great piece you could write to Letters to Penthouse! (at least those few of you who remember this great literary journal before it was crippled by the Internet.)


----------



## u_no_me

Yuri Lygotme said:


> It's an urban myth


Some urban myths are worth spreading


----------



## LuLu

mp775 said:


> Well, we've already seen Uber kittens and Uber ice cream. Maybe we're onto something for the Las Vegas rollout...


Why is there no Uber/Lyft in Vegas?


----------



## mp775

Powerful taxi lobby, and state law mandating a minimum one hour fare (similar to the regulation Cambridge, MA is trying to pass to kill ridesharing).


----------



## Oc_DriverX

u_no_me said:


> Isn't that how it always works? But think of the great piece you could write to Letters to Penthouse! (at least those few of you who remember this great literary journal before it was crippled by the Internet.)


You are dating yourself with that reference. Besides, there were no pictures in the Letters to Penthouse, so no one today would take the time to actually read them.


----------



## u_no_me

Oc_DriverX said:


> You are dating yourself with that reference. Besides, there were no pictures in the Letters to Penthouse, so no one today would take the time to actually read them.


LOL, there were other pages for pics. The thrill was in the imagination, but you're right, imagination is too much work for today's overstimulated society.


----------



## TomNashville

UberComic said:


> The other night I had a female rider hint that her friend met her driver boyfriend on a Lyft ride. I had to tell her I was married. She was totally my type too.


What type is that, ****ty? lol


----------



## TomNashville

mp775 said:


> I think the press, the authorities, and the court of public opinion would probably take the rider's word first, too.


Dash cams, we all need dash cams.....


----------



## UberSlaveATL

Sex is so freely accessible these days that it's not worth it whatsoever to mix the business of rideshare with a one night stand. Don't shyte where you eat.


----------



## Nitedriver

Don't shyte where you eat = an old Italian proverb :

non si caca dove si mangia !!


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Uber is just mad because they don't get 28% of the sexual act.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny

Geeze, you people are stupid. Uber could care less who you're having sex with. THEY JUST DON'T WANT TO HEAR ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL. But, they know they WILL hear about it, eventually. So, the business policy is, deactivation for all drivers who receive a report about any sort of sexual anything. Uber would kill to know the identities of whisper. It's nothing more than a HUGE liability and I believe they have a genuine concern everyone on the platform. But, the true root of it all is, they don't want to hear about it or have to deal with it, in any way shape or form. EVER.  

I have 9200 + trips and don't get all that much attention from women. And probably because I don't give them much. Heheh. However, I do get hints from time to time and one time a real hottie informed me she was out lookn for fun, and wasn't wearing any panties. So, now I had two additional route choices to make. One, raise my eyebrow slightly and give a wise and sagely nod, or ask if she was interested in a hot tub, mood lights, a lil booze and ordering in some eats. Thankfully for both of us, she interpreted my silence as a no go and kept herself busy with her phone. It took a couple of hours for me to get my head around the idea, she could have been setting me up, since Uber had recently been upgraded to, what was it? 80 billion or something? LOL I mean, really. She could have strolled into any bar, and within minutes found what she was supposedly looking for.............;-)


----------



## Kalee

Just think of all the pax that are sitting in bodily fluids that has been excreted from people having intercourse on those seats.

Surely some of these vehicles wreak of dead tuna.


----------



## JeremyOfPerth

Several young females both single riders and several together have been extraordinarily flirtatious without a doubt ... did it imply sexual intentions and an outcome? ... I will never know.


----------



## Nitedriver

no sexting bro !!!!

*Anthony Weiner gets 21 months in prison in sexting case*

http://www.cnn.com/2017/09/25/politics/anthony-weiner-sentencing/index.html


----------



## Toddorado

Nitedriver said:


> no sexting bro !!!!
> 
> *Anthony Weiner gets 21 months in prison in sexting case*
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/09/25/politics/anthony-weiner-sentencing/index.html


No sexting WITH MINORS.


----------



## Hail Macbeth

1000 rides or so. I've been hit on 3, maybe 4 times by women. In each case I just wasn't really in the frame of mind. Being in a 'professional' capacity, it's hard to downshift to being a 'civilian.' It feels weird.


----------



## supernaut_32273

TomNashville said:


> Dash cams, we all need dash cams.....


Dash cams, and apparently a shoe horn and ruler.


----------



## PettyCab

Everything about this country was better in 2014


----------



## pbracing33b

I'll just say quickly yes and I had tons of offers. Girls are the ones who prompted it too, which took me a little off guard. lol But it was fun!


----------



## Rakos

Ok... here's a joke that I use A LOT...

Works better on older groups...

Butt...the kids get it too...

Have an old chameleon...

He can't change colors any more...

What IS his problem...???

Answer: reptile dysfunction....

Rakos









PS. This is him when he was young...now he can't change colors...can hardly hold the branch...and when he falls he cant get up...my definition of old any day of the week...8>)


----------



## BangStick

......And where do I find THOSE kind of rides??


Asking for a friend.


----------



## JimKE

BangStick said:


> ......And where do I find THOSE kind of rides??
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Tell your friend the thread is FOUR years old, and the OP has been gone for 3.5 years.


----------



## UberxGTA

u_no_me said:


> If you don't turn off the meter out of common decency, then be aware there are prostitution laws.
> 
> Uber only wants to pimp your ride, not your sex life.


If Uber could figure out how to get a cut of the action, they would.


----------



## freddieman

Allaffair said:


> Not sure if this story was a hot piece, but why is it über's business if two consenting adults engage in sex?? Even better if they are getting their cut of 20% of .20/minute.
> 
> We are not employees, correct??
> 
> Sexual harassment is exactly that, and it is against the law in any situation.
> 
> Just saying


It's liability issues in case sex goes wrong to become he said/she said rape lawsuit


----------



## u_no_me

Have sex, fall in love, get married, have 3 children and 7 grandchildren together: Uber will have nothing to say.

Girl sobers up, has regret, complains of inappropriate behavior (or worse): you're toast.


----------



## freddieman

GearJammer said:


> Just make sure you tell your partner they have to rate you prior (get your 5 star!) and that you will rate them after....


Great idea!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Shudders...

When someone hits on me it falls into two categories..

Bronies and drunk chicks who want Pony rides who are WAY to drunk to consent.


----------



## Texie Driver

how about when pax continues to drunkenly hit on you after you have firmly established that not only are you both married, not interested, but that our spouses are coworkers? mouth breathing idiot, that one. and bad breathed mouth breathing, no tip. not even a tip, for that alone i ought to go rat him out. i still could.


----------



## Dekero

That's some real crap.... She promised not to tell anyone about how awesome I was and about her toes curling... I mean I didn't brag about the scratches on my back or anything... Man you just can't trust horny women to keep a secret....


----------



## troothequalstroll

Meh back in the day I woulda broke the broad these days I just let her be


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

mp775 said:


> Well, we've already seen Uber kittens and Uber ice cream. Maybe we're onto something for the Las Vegas rollout...


UberBlows!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Nitedriver said:


> haaa..interesting...last Saturday the offer was to join "One cop two girls" ...hmmmmm...just kiddin...


2 girls and 1 cop is so close
I can barely contain myself...


----------



## troothequalstroll

UberxGTA said:


> If Uber could figure out how to get a cut of the action, they would.


Uber Lyft put all the po mis pimps outta business hotels at 11-5am are 90% airport biz travellers 10% hotel employee or prostitute they don't need "drivers" now lol

Uber getting their cut ifnot drunk going to get drunk I'd say 90% of 3rd shift is black market people using Uber mules


----------



## peteyvavs

BangStick said:


> ......And where do I find THOSE kind of rides??
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Your local strip club.


----------



## The queen 👸

Mimzy said:


> I've been hit on by both men and women (intoxicated) - but always gently decline.
> 
> The real story I have is: the time I was driving two ladies and one of them went into great detail on how she hooked up with her last Lyft driver a few nights prior. She was the instigator and told him "he looked tired, and needed a massage." He eventually agreed and went inside with her. She was pissed because after the deed, he wouldn't give her his phone number and eventually told her he was dating someone. For vengeance, she low rated him and emailed Lyft about what an ass he was and that _he hit on her. _She said she received notice from Lyft that the driver had been deactivated. The two cackled and laughed about this and thought it has "just hilarious." Post which, tell said to me: "We'd never do that to you..." ..... More laughter.


Wow how nasty of her. I hope karma will a good job. Women are truly vendictve


----------



## Mkang14

Dekero said:


> That's some real crap.... She promised not to tell anyone about how awesome I was and about her toes curling... I mean I didn't brag about the scratches on my back or anything... Man you just can't trust horny women to keep a secret....


I was about to say which pervert brought this article back from 2014 &#128514;

Jk


----------



## kevin92009

mp775 said:


> Well, we've already seen Uber kittens and Uber ice cream. Maybe we're onto something for the Las Vegas rollout...


don't forget uber cookies and soda at subway


----------



## gabesdaddee

I took a couple from EWR to Long Island last week. They were very friendly. They invited me in after I dropped them off. Stupid me didn't think that way until after I left.


----------



## The queen 👸

gabesdaddee said:


> I took a couple from EWR to Long Island last week. They were very friendly. They invited me in after I dropped them off. Stupid me didn't think that way until after I left.


What is ewr?


----------



## gabesdaddee

Newark Airport


----------



## waldowainthrop

The queen &#128120; said:


> What is ewr?


It's like Dulles but in the middle of an industrial wasteland.


----------



## OG ant

I ain't trying to catch no uber herpes, no thanks!


----------



## doyousensehumor

Mkang14 said:


> I was about to say which pervert brought this article back from 2014 &#128514;
> 
> Jk


----------



## Hans GrUber

I only slept with one pax, but had several opportunities and the time I did was AFTER the trip. Every time I hear one of these rape stories i consider how it could have been consensual. This is why you don’t bang pax unless you have some kind of a lead up, like texting or something. It’s a scary world.


----------

